# A funny fact about you



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Post something about you that's funny! Me first...me and my dog eat the same food. Today my grama was going to give my dog a stuffed pepper with rice for lunch, but I claimed it for dinner. Fyi I don't eat dog food, my dog just eats human food.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I never practice the world's best songs becuase I don't want them to get stale. I only listen to them maybe twice a year. Im still waiting for the right day to listen to The Wall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I consider 'The Word Game' a Matter of Life and Death.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I avoid airplanes like people avoid death. I have driven for 10 days to avoid getting in an airplane. I used to be the same way with elevators. I would take the stairs to avoid an elevator at all costs. I also hate the taste of coffee.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

When I play with my dog, I play on all fours, bark, run, bite and scratch like a dog, sometimes I use my mouth to play tug of war with him. Idk if this is funny or just crazy.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I sing in my underwear and dance around the room


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Post something about you that's funny! Me first...me and my dog eat the same food. Today my grama was going to give my dog a stuffed pepper with rice for lunch, but I claimed it for dinner. Fyi I don't eat dog food, my dog just eats human food.


I eat dog bones! And I like picking my nose,-but NEVER eating my boogers.-


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

if one of my cats falls asleep on my shoulder, i will lay still and not be able to fall asleep to void bothering them. i also love lady gaga!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

I drop things a lot to the point where it makes no sense how I dropped it. My phone can be superglued to me yet I will still drop it or lose it.







At least 2-3 times a day you'll hear something loud drop on the ground. I hate when it's the remote controller.. because we have three different remotes to operate the tv. My bro always shakes his head at me when he hears the thudd.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> And I like picking my nose,-but NEVER eating my boogers.-


Me too!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol! glad to see someone was brave enough to admit it,haha.


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

This is more something I said which I consider to be quite funny and also kindof proves I still have a sense of humour and can make light out of my condition. When I was really agorophobic my mum was like "Surely there will be meeting groups or something, agorophobic anonymous?!" and me in my frustration said "It would be pretty anonymous, nobody would show up!" and I forgot all my worries for several seconds as me and my mum laughed together. I think laughter is a really important key to dealing with this or any serious condition.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I eat shit


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

whatsmyname said:


> I eat shit


You must have really bad breath.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> I eat shit


why?... and what kind?

I have slept in many strange places including a bush, under a bridge, and in an elevator before. I don't sleep well on beds and prefer to sleep on a couch or the floor.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I often subconsciously pronounce "mature" - ma-tur for some reason lol. Almost feels like my whole life everyone I was around said ma-tur and one day everyone started saying ma-chur. English is silly. I actually looked up the various officially accepted pronunciations by several scholarly dictionaries and there's at-least 6 distinct ways to say it, but ch is by far the most popular.

- aliens, has to be. (ancient aliens joke)

oh what are the 6 ways by the way?

tur, tore, t-yore, chur, chore, ch-yore

somehow our brain just leans towards one.
the yore ones sound kinda french royalty in my opinion - like that word: contretemps


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Used to be able to fart backwards &#8230; it has been a while &#8230; out of practice


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Used to be able to fart backwards &#8230; it has been a while &#8230; out of practice


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Used to be able to fart backwards &#8230; it has been a while &#8230; out of practice


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


>


my god... I've turned this place into 4chan...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


>


Another old fart like me


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

When the day is over and i go to bed, i have this habit of touching my nipples for a few minutes before going to sleep. Dunno why its just a thing i enjoy doing


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


>


That's from the Gnomes book which the t.v. show david the gnome is based on!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> That's from the Gnomes book which the t.v. show david the gnome is based on!


Cute isn't he! I should do my hair that way.


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

When i was 14 someone throwed a door from the 8th floor of a building which landed on my back and neck.
Funny thing is i was in shock and wanted to go home and shower but a neighbour saw me and started to scream: OMG OMG! Criminals .. they could've easily killed you.. and was like let's go to the POLICE.
We went back to the 8th floor of the builing with the POLICE and found out there was this old crazy lady which wanted to get rid of old stuff, and apparently had and old big bed she was trying to dispose, which when i saw i was like: Thank GOD the door hit me and not the bed.


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

Sometimes when i'm on my *king_seat* and have difficulties rulling over *my kingdom* i just close my eyes and play somewhere over the rainbow in my head and try to picture the lyrics, and by surredering to this experience i always get the job done pronto.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Cute isn't he! I should do my hair that way.


Yes, it is a charming and becoming hair style







Don't forget to grow a tail to really get the look right!


----------



## anusreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm 21, but when nobody is looking i like to play with my toys from when i was a kid. Especially my LEGO blocks. THEY ARE THE BOMB!


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

i love to feel that I'm in DANGER cuz it kind of make me feel LIFE









I HATE coffee









I DON'T tweet, facebook, MSN, OR WHAT EVER PEOPLE USE THESE DAYS CUZ I FIND IT silly









by the way I'm 21 years old


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

anusreaper said:


> I'm 21, but when nobody is looking i like to play with my toys from when i was a kid. Especially my LEGO blocks. THEY ARE THE BOMB!


OMG me too


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbhgbSHcgZw


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

anusreaper said:


> I'm 21, but when nobody is looking i like to play with my toys from when i was a kid. Especially my LEGO blocks. THEY ARE THE BOMB!


OMG same! I'm 15, but my 8-year-old brother is ALWAYS getting Lego. I always roll my eyes when I have to help him, but I'm honestly having the time of my life.

I am terrified of scary movies. Not just like average scared, but completely and utterly 'I'm-about-to-cack-myself' terrified of them. Just thinking about them makes me feel sick and gives me goose bumps. Just writing this now, I think I'm gonna throw up. It's so stupid, 'cos I know they're not real ... but I just get SO scared. I'm such a loser.

~annie~


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Whenever i take a piss, i push the flush button before im done, and then try to beat the toilet...


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> Whenever i take a piss, i push the flush button before im done and try to beat the toilet...


omfg i do this too. bad habbit learned from my pop (always heard him flush before finished...the hell...?)

another funny fact - I like steamed/cooked brocolli. A lot. with many things.


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I put water on my toothbrush before I but the toothpaste on and after.

I have a strange fascination fot the wire that holds the cork on champange bottles.

I like to scratch labels of condensed bottles.

I like to feel my collarbones and ribs.

When I don't know what to do I play with my earrings in my right ear, or my navel piercing.

there is alot to tell. I'm kind of odd


----------



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

sara said:


> I put water on my toothbrush before I but the toothpaste on and after.
> 
> I have a strange fascination fot the wire that holds the cork on champange bottles.
> 
> I like to scratch labels of condensed bottles.


i'm exactly like you


----------



## PenguinSpin (Apr 26, 2011)

Even if there is nothing to eat in the kitchen, i'll go back and look again a bit later, then do it AGAIN later...


----------



## LOLiTA (Apr 24, 2011)

I am sensitive to touch; I often massage parts of my body, usually shoulder blades, legs, and chest. Not sexual, maybe just a tad sensual. In addition to that, I am ticklish. When someone's breath even gently makes contact with me, I feel a ticklish itch at my neck.

Has already been said, but I play with my dog on all-fours, bite toys with my mouth, etc.

I tend to avoid heights, as I am frightened not that I may fall off by accident, but that I may have an urge to jump off.

I still sleep with plushies.

I enjoy watching documentaries and other such videos on malformed people. Anorexics, siamese/conjoined twins, etc.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm a guy and I absolutely DO NOT care about watching sports. Professional Football and Basketball can kiss my ass. And I'm also tired of people who feel like all guys need to be into them. lol fuck em.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


> I'm a guy and I absolutely DO NOT care about watching sports. Professional Football and Basketball can kiss my ass. And I'm also tired of people who feel like all guys need to be into them. lol fuck em.


I hear you! Have never minded playing sports (though not good at it due to being clumsy and slow) but watching it is really boring. However, I can enjoy watching friends watching sports (at least can share this much)


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


> I'm a guy and I absolutely DO NOT care about watching sports. Professional Football and Basketball can kiss my ass. And I'm also tired of people who feel like all guys need to be into them. lol fuck em.


Dude, you need to be into sports!1!!1!11!!

nah just kidding, just do what ever the fuck pleases you









OT:

I sometimes discuss with my brain.... hard to explain.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I hate computers with a passion. I know, I know, 21st century blah blah blah ... but they just seem so - so fake and plastic and horrible. I used to never go on them unless I absolutely HAD to. Now I'm on all the time 'cause of _this_ site









But ... still don't like 'em. I wish there was some other way to connect with DP'd people.



Ivan Hawk said:


> I'm a guy and I absolutely DO NOT care about watching sports. Professional Football and Basketball can kiss my ass. And I'm also tired of people who feel like all guys need to be into them. lol fuck em.


Whereas I'm a girl and would SO prefer to be watching the footy (that's AFL, everyone) than ... what are teenage girls MEANT to be watching? Gossip Girl or something equally shitty? Ugh.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I love to sneeze. And I heard that sneezing is 1/8th an orgasm. If I am about to sneeze, and I don't, I get really really pissed off and am not the same until I sneeze again. The sunlight makes me sneeze. I sneeze pretty much 3-8 times a day.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

I started cooking at the age of seven, and by 15 I was well on my way to having a successful career as a chef. That year I apprenticed at a fancy restaurant in Bucharest, Romania, and the pressure and work was so much that I quit altogether. I'm a Musical Theatre major now at university.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I couldn't _stand_ lullabies or nursery rhymes when I was a kid. Dad had to sing this to get me to sleep instead (no lie!):


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

i secretly worship annie


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> i secretly worship annie


Ummm .... thanks, Don? It's not a secret anymore though!

And do I secretly worship Don? ... maybe ... (I mean, he _is_ pretty cool, guys)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Does being mischievous count as funny? At Chinese restaurants I like to rearrange their sign that says,

"*Please wait to be seated. Thank you*"

to read

"*Please wait to be eaten. ah so*"

[ Gives one something to do while they are waiting ]


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I speak Spanish much more fluently when drinking. I don't recall Spanish fast enough when sober.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

when I grew up I want to be a cult leader or a whore on television







(you know, exotic dancer, soap opera star, something like that)


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> when I grew up I want to be a cult leader or a whore on television
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oprah+Paris Hilton hah


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

I enjoy narrarating my life in 3rd person...for example: i woke up today with the ringing of My default alarm clock sound coming from my phone . As always everything looked faked and i felt as if i was in a dream. "Fuck my life" was the only thought that crossed my mind. However, i remained optimistic, with the constant thought that this was temporary and that i was going to get better soon. School started in 1 hour so i quickly hit the showers, as usual. I stepped into the shower and as the warm water ran down my back i got the chills and for a brief moment i was back in reality. However, this was only brief and as always i was back to thinking about "depersonalization"...ughh the thought of it just disgusted me... i got out of the showers dried up and threw on some comfortable clothes. I felt like if i was so fake and unreal so i quickly grabbed my phone and hit the forums. "Dpselfhelp.com" i typed with my corny chode looking like thumbs to check if depersonalization was actually real or if i really was crazy...sure enough the site popped up and as always "jayd" had put up a new post about how he thought he was going crazy and that he fears he has schizophrenia "dumbass" i thought but i didn't say shit because i new i was being a criticizer and later on that day i was going to have those same thoughts...and then there was "Melissa_z" who always complained that hear life sucks "uhhm hey homegirl you ain't the only with depersonalization" i thought, but whatever i put my phone down, heated up a pop-tart, grabbed a glass of milk, turned on the t.v., and switched it to spongebob, although i couldn't really concentrate and enjoy this show as i once did, this made me feel comfortable...haha lol thats a funny weird fact about me...


----------

